# Why the boxes



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

3rdgen said:


> Same around here always boxes we use around 30 to 40 boxes a day can't imagine buying that many buckets plus we have hundreds of buckets stacked around the shop from primer I only see home owners buying mud in a bucket crazy how diff it is every where


 
Do all your neighbors ask if they can have some boxes when they are empty?:whistling


----------



## MarkWood (Oct 8, 2010)

Sir Mixalot said:


> Mark, What brand of mud do you get there?
> We have several different types here.
> This is my favorite though.:thumbup:


Yup thats the brand I use but really have never seen it in a box like that?


----------



## Crispy (Nov 10, 2008)

In Calgary theres is both box and pails , boxes go from $ 16-19 and pails from $ 26-31 depending on where ya buy , at 15 boxes a week ( for me doing resi ) pails add up . 
Buy a couple new ones when i need em but i keep my s#@t clean so i dont need to often , only when the pail sides or handle break really .


----------



## scott808 (Oct 21, 2010)

wow!!!$16 for a box of mud out here in hawaii we get it for 10-12$ a box.


----------



## DavidC (Feb 16, 2008)

I gotta say this is a first for me. I've never seen boxes, just buckets or bags of powder. We switched to bags a few years ago for our few small jobs and I find I am finally running out of buckets. They do get brittle eventually.

Good Luck
Dave


----------



## MAD Renovations (Nov 18, 2007)

DavidC said:


> I gotta say this is a first for me. I've never seen boxes


----------



## plazaman (Apr 17, 2005)

I never seen mud in the box around here. All buckets around here.


----------



## Crispy (Nov 10, 2008)

plazaman said:


> I never seen mud in the box around here. All buckets around here.


Where's here ?


----------



## Tim0282 (Dec 11, 2007)

His profile reads New York City.


----------



## ApgarNJ (Apr 16, 2006)

buckets or drymix in bags, 20 min, 45 min or 90 min. 

for bathrooms or smaller jobs. I use the 45 min, we can tape then recoat in one day. next day third coat or fourth if necessary. I like the premixed for final coats. I don't like the texture of the 45 min when dry.


----------



## Gough (May 1, 2010)

Sounds as if we need a Box vs. Bucket interactive map like the Pop Vs Soda one: http://popvssoda.com:2998/

It looks as if buckets are the standard in the Northeast and South; I rarely see them here in the Northwest.


----------



## ApgarNJ (Apr 16, 2006)

They are anti-plastic in the northwest.  isn't that where algore lives?


----------



## Gough (May 1, 2010)

ApgarNJ said:


> They are anti-plastic in the northwest.  isn't that where algore lives?


Not so much here in Idaho. There's an old joke about changing your clock when you go from southern to northern Idaho, "Set your clock back 50 years."

I wondered if the box/bucket thing had to do with transportation costs and space, since the boxes pack more effeciently.


----------



## user38755 (Jan 1, 2009)

So how do you close up the box once you're done "using" it? :shutup:


----------



## ApgarNJ (Apr 16, 2006)

boxes probably have plastic liners correct? so you just close up the bag and I bet it keeps better than a bucket, the buckets tend to dry up along the edges and the top over time. I have to throw some out as I don't do drywall for a living and only buy one bucket at a time for most smaller jobs where a drywall crew isn't coming in.


----------



## antnepi (Aug 26, 2008)

The boxes suck because the handles get broken and they become a PITA to move around if you don't use all of them. Also, with a bucket you can use it to stand on if you don't have a 2 footer near by. I personally don't do enough drywall to worry about buckets piling up.


----------



## abacab (Sep 16, 2009)

I bought a box of mud the other day and had a hard time getting the mud out. The plastic bag liner doesn't take much abuse.


----------



## ApgarNJ (Apr 16, 2006)

I save the buckets, and when I do tile jobs, they get used for thinset buckets, and another for grout, i never mix grout in a thinset bucket. and then a third bucket for sponging the grout. the thinset or mortar ones get trashed and then thrown out. i think buckets are best, I do like the 45 minute to tape with though.


----------



## Gough (May 1, 2010)

abacab said:


> I bought a box of mud the other day and had a hard time getting the mud out. The plastic bag liner doesn't take much abuse.


The trick is to open the bag and pull the top of the bag over the sides of the box, then dump the mud into a clean bucket. Cover the mud with water to get it from drying out. Cover the bucket with a hawk so your coworkers don't confuse the bucket with a toilet.


----------



## fast fred (Sep 26, 2008)

this is great? kinda like being at the grocery store. paper or plastic?

I use boxes.

only like westpac materials, I have nickname for the brand but I don't think it's nice to say here. 

The boxes are nice for storage because they're heavy duty.

You dump the mud into a bucket and butter it up how you want it.

the bags that the mud is in suck because within a few hours you have unmanagable crusties everywhere. the bucket is easier for managing the dingleberries.


----------

